
The Most Effective Weapon on the Modern Battlefield Is Concrete - B1FF_PSUVM
http://www.realcleardefense.com/articles/2016/11/15/the_most_effective_weapon_on_the_modern_battlefield_is_concrete_110348.html
======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962776)
(600 points, 77 days ago, 192 comments)

------
B1FF_PSUVM
(filched from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=josefresco](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=josefresco)
's comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13521192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13521192)
\- most interesting thing all day.)

------
merricksb
Last posted 3 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962776)

